# Uintas access



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm planning on hitting a couple lakes on friday along the Mirror Lake highway, anyone know how the access is currently? Just wondering about snow levels, water levels in the reservoirs, etc. 
No need to tell me which mosquito pattern is slaying them...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

highway open. trial lake snotel just has a little snow left... there will still be lots of drifts around but a lot of open country.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/82634-mirror-lake-highway.html


----------

